# Josymir



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I was looking on the Josymir website and she has a cute female available. Josymir.com


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! If I were looking for a puppy, I'd grab her!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! She always has pretty pups.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't see a pic of her on the available page. The pic in the box isn't the one available but her ad pic I believe.
Is she on another page?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

If available, I would NOT hesitate to get one from her.
Beautiful babies and sensible prices :wub:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 26 2009, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781084


> I don't see a pic of her on the available page. The pic in the box isn't the one available but her ad pic I believe.
> Is she on another page?[/B]


Josy will send you a picture. I don't know how to post pictures


----------

